# Hit and run near Kilmacolm, Renfrewshire



## Lunchbox legend (15 March 2016)

Has anyone heard of this?  Admin, if this has already been posted on H&H, please feel free to delete.  ...hoping to help spread the info and find the maniac responsible.  Poor pony  

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sco...----------------------------------------.html


----------



## dibbin (15 March 2016)

I've seen it (and shared it) on Facebook as that's not far from us. It's horrible


----------



## Orca (15 March 2016)

Poor pony was my thought too &#55357;&#56862; and poor rider! How awful. I really, really hope they catch the driver.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (15 March 2016)

@?><£$% driver ... hope they get him.

Poor old horse, hope he recovers  :-(  I wouldn't ride anymore if I had to ride on roads ... it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## wills_91 (21 March 2016)

Does anyone know if they've caught this idiot yet?


----------



## dibbin (21 March 2016)

I saw a post on FB the other day that someone had seen a pale green X-Trail with obvious front end damage and no numberplates on the back of a recovery truck fairly locally. 

Sadly, it appears that the horse has now been PTS.


----------



## wills_91 (21 March 2016)

dibbin said:



			I saw a post on FB the other day that someone had seen a pale green X-Trail with obvious front end damage and no numberplates on the back of a recovery truck fairly locally. 

Sadly, it appears that the horse has now been PTS.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no that's awful! Really feel for the owner and hoping even more so now that the driver is caught.


----------



## fburton (25 March 2016)

I knew the pony as a foal and youngster. Just awful!


----------



## merlin100 (9 June 2016)

I don't understand why some people just don't slow down for horses and ponies.:mad3:  Whether I've been driving a car, riding a motorbike or push bike, I've always slowed down and stopped.  As for hit and run, that's just cowardice!


----------



## Zero00000 (9 June 2016)

http://m.barrheadnews.com/news/1447...e_injured_in_alleged_hit_and_run/?ref=mr&lp=8

If this is the same one


----------



## merlin100 (9 June 2016)

I wonder if it's a boy racer, they're a bloody nuisance at the best of times!


----------



## EmmaC78 (9 June 2016)

merlin100 said:



			I wonder if it's a boy racer, they're a bloody nuisance at the best of times!
		
Click to expand...

It was a green 4x4 if I remember correctly.


----------



## dibbin (13 June 2016)

Zero00000 said:



http://m.barrheadnews.com/news/1447...e_injured_in_alleged_hit_and_run/?ref=mr&lp=8

If this is the same one
		
Click to expand...

Certainly sounds like the same one. Fingers crossed for a conviction.


----------

